# Starting my B.O.B.



## mountainjock (Oct 21, 2011)

I have started making my BOB and my wife's emergency bag for her car/office. This is my bag: http://www.511tactical.com/rush-12-backpack.html. I have slowly been adding gear. My problem has been trying to figure out what pieces of gear to put in the bag. I do A LOT of mountain sports and have a small REI in my basement. I have and use a lot of quality gear on a regular basis, and do not want to have to take stuff out of my BOB every weekend I go playing in the mountains. So I am in the process of digging through my 'old' gear, and plan on using that for my BOB. Don't worry, it is all still quality gear, in good shape. 
Stuff that is already in it:
-Cold Steel Master Hunter fixed blade knife
-Gerber multi tool
-Fire kit- includes Vaseline cotton balls and magnesium stick, plus Bic lighters in sealed bag
-MSR Pocket Rocket stove w/ fuel (I don't think it is the pocket rocket, that's in my good gear bin, but it is MSR, smaller than the pocket rocket. I'll have to check on this)
-Coleman cook pot w/ titanium spork
-First aid kit- https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...ei=0nx5UuuGFpSqkAfqo4DYCw&ved=0CJABEPMCMAc4Mg
-Compass NEED LOCAL MAPS
CLOTHES
-Winter hat
-Gloves, just haven't figured out which pair yet
-Soft shell winter jacket
-Long johns, top and bottom
-Extra synthetic mid weight hiking socks
-Extra undies- synthetic
-Rain jacket
-Quality emergency blanket
I think that's it so far. I cannot decide what tent to dedicate to this kit. That'll take some thinking. I have a REI 3 person, four season tent. It is HEAVY. A Mountain Hardware 2 person, three person, or a MSR two person two season. I'm leaning towards the MSR. I have a Light weight Backpacking book I used to streamline my backpacking gear, and will use those philosophies for this kit. In that mind set, I am leaning towards a Sil tarp, mainly for space and weight savings, one for me one for the wife. Obviously this kit is not done, but I think I have a good start. I might be forgetting things already in there, but I will be packing and re-packing this many times in the near future. Things that are missing that come to mind- communications (only have 2 talk-a-bouts now), more stuff in the first aid kit (quick clot), protection (me: .40, 20 ga, her: 9mm, 22 lr), not sure how much or how to pack the ammo.

I may be forgetting some items that are packed, but give me some feed back. Let me know what you think, and any questions you have! Thanks! :beercheer:


----------



## mountainjock (Oct 21, 2011)

I just thought of one thing I didn't list that's in there- flashlight w/ extra batteries. I'm not home right now (staying at the office late).


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Food and water?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

One thing that I notice missing in a lot of BOB s and GHB s is a container to boil water in and if necessary close it and carry it hot as in if you have to leave a camp quickly. something like a 1 1/2 - 2 quart stainless water bottle.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

My thoughts, how far you have to walk determines the gear&#8230;

If you can start a fire you don't need a stove. A fire will draw unwanted attention anyway. 4 or 5 days rations would be better. Often overlooked is mainstay emergency rations (not the cheap Walmart crap). It's used for ocean going vessel emergency rations. Complete nutrition and non thirst provoking. http://survivorind.com/

-Compass NEED LOCAL MAPS - she doesn't need a map, she needs to know the terrain by heart as do you if you have to go looking for her. Having a couple of prearranged shelter points is a must in case of injury or other problems.

If a get home bag is needed weapons and ammo are the first concern, without them you don't get home!

Thinking of this as a camping trip is imho a fatal mistake. In an emergency you have to move, and move fast!


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Cotton said:


> My thoughts, how far you have to walk determines the gear&#8230;
> 
> If you can start a fire you don't need a stove. A fire will draw unwanted attention anyway. 4 or 5 days rations would be better. Often overlooked is mainstay emergency rations (not the cheap Walmart crap). It's used for ocean going vessel emergency rations. Complete nutrition and non thirst provoking. http://survivorind.com/
> 
> ...


I disagree on the maps. I think the maps are a good idea. I have maps in my BOB.

Re: Weapons. That assumes that you're in a SHTF scenario. What about a blizzard where the roads are blocked with stuck cars? A good pair of boots warm clothes, etc. will allow you to remain in your car longer or get further if you decide to walk out. We had one of those here on the roads coming out of NY. It was a very dangerous situation but it wasn't violent. The question becomes what you are preparing for.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

The maps I have are OLD. They show roads that are no longer used and thus far enough away from traffic to conceal me if I have to walk the 15 miles home. I have a small fire starter kit but also 5 days worth of rations (homemade MRE), hiking boots and seasonal clothes. FAK is a no brainer.


----------



## mountainjock (Oct 21, 2011)

1) I haven't gotten to the food and water in the BOB yet. I realized this is top priority (along with firearms).
2) I typically use Nalgene bottles for water. They can hold boiling water well. When camping in the cold I boil water, put it in the Nalgene, seal it up and throw it in the wifes sleeping bag. We will each have one, plus a large Camelbak bladder.
3) I never was a Boyscout, but when we go out of town on road trips we always have boots, extra socks etc. I do have a big waterproof North Face duffle bag with shoulder straps. I was thinking to store our clothes and footwear in that since I rarely use it. 
4) I am not thinking of this as a camping trip, but my backpacking experience I believe will come in very handy. I understand the need to move quickly. That is the main reason for Sil tarps in place of a full tent, and using our clothing system in place of sleeping bags. 

Tell me if this is ridiculous- I was thinking of having my bag in my truck at all times, and her's in her car at all times. Plus each of us having a duffle with clothes boots etc. That way is something happens we can change and grab the BOB. So that is four separate bags, plus one for our four legged friend for a total of five bags. It seems like alot to tote around, but it also seems, to me anyways, a decent plan.

Geek999- What am I preparing for? As many different scenarios as I can. Anything from getting stuck on a mountain pass in a blizzard, to getting hit by a tornado while at work or away from home, SHTF, floods. But as I have said, I am new to this, so I do not expect to have it dialed in 100% perfect right of the bat. 

I definitely appreciate the feedback! I know I have a ways to go, and many test runs to go through. I will take all your advice to heart. I will update this as changes are made, and advice is followed


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

mountainjock said:


> Tell me if this is ridiculous- I was thinking of having my bag in my truck at all times, and her's in her car at all times. Plus each of us having a duffle with clothes boots etc. That way is something happens we can change and grab the BOB. So that is four separate bags, plus one for our four legged friend for a total of five bags. It seems like alot to tote around...


Not ridiculous at all. I have 2 BOB at home (one for me and husband with our 2 small kids' stuff in too), 1 for each vehicle, and 1 at my in laws 3 hours away that we frequently visit. One is none and two is one. Back ups are good.


----------



## mountainjock (Oct 21, 2011)

Also, the more I think about prepping, the more overwhelmed I get. There is so much to get together, and so many different aspects: bugging out or in? IN? Well, food, water, power, heat, that list goes on.... Bugging out? Where to? How (vehicle? bikes? on foot?)? How long? And that's just the tip of the iceberg!! I have a lot of work to do, and it's tough when life gets in the way. But I do enjoy it, and if something happens and I am only partially ready, I guess that's better than nothing! At least I am making progress!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

mountainjock said:


> Also, the more I think about prepping, the more overwhelmed I get. There is so much to get together, and so many different aspects: bugging out or in? IN? Well, food, water, power, heat, that list goes on.... Bugging out? Where to? How (vehicle? bikes? on foot?)? How long? And that's just the tip of the iceberg!! I have a lot of work to do, and it's tough when life gets in the way. But I do enjoy it, and if something happens and I am only partially ready, I guess that's better than nothing! At least I am making progress!


As I share this with most newbies when they get over whelmed there are plenty of systems to use to make prepping more of a game than a burden... Here are some of my favorite sites and their systems...

Food Storage Made Easy - Baby Steps

Stock Up Food Calculator

My *FAVORITE*...
Prepared LDS Family

Attached is the current PDF from Prepared LDS Family with the monthly goals for your home food storage and rotation reminders...


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Since I live at my bol, the farm, my gear is arranged by travel time getting home on foot. It’s a modular system. My basic kit is for less than 24hrs walking time. 

After that it gets very complicated. I have major river systems to contend with. What is a 2 day walk as the crow flies suddenly becomes 8 days. I got several buckets with Gamma screw on lids. Depending on how far I travel, where and weather I put one or more buckets in the truck, up to 3. Each has different contents. 

For me the break point is 3 days with the weight of food. I don’t carry food for more than that point. The last bucket contains professional grade snares, a trotline and similar which I know how to use. I have to deal with pesky wildlife here on the farm occasionally.

I’ve seen a few folks get overwhelmed, don’t! Each skill you add means you and yours are safer. No one gets there over night.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Our farm is the BOL for our group. I work 15 miles from home so my Get Home Bag has change of clothes and shoes (cant walk home in dress suit and heels), food, water, first aid kit, map of the area with all possible routes home marked, cash. Thankfully there are 4 ways for me to get home and 2 are completely back country, 2 lane roads. Husband is home all the time (disabled) and our son's school is 3 miles from home. His GHB is first aid kit, water, snacks, cash. 

Start small and gradually work your way up.


----------



## AfleetAlex (Nov 8, 2013)

Nothing screams 'I prepared for the zombie apocalypse and you didn't! Please snipe me from the nearest tree!' quite like a camo/tactical BOB.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey! Our bags are camo backpacks from Walmart!


----------



## AfleetAlex (Nov 8, 2013)

GHB's stay with you, on your person at all times, whenever possible. BOB's only come with you if you're farther from home than you can get to, with your GHB.

Exposing the food/water in your BOB to the extreme elements of heat/cold they'll experience in your car, can damage your food/water stores. I wouldn't recommend carrying them in your vehicle.


----------



## AfleetAlex (Nov 8, 2013)

dixiemama said:


> Hey! Our bags are camo backpacks from Walmart!


It's something to consider.

Know your enemy. Who would they target? The prepared.

Grey Man. Its all about being The Grey Man.


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

WROL, Color of the bag is insignificant. Its a bag, there is stuff in it, they will sort through it as your body cools.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I chose them bc they are made better than normal backpacks. Took Bub to open house this year, every boy had some kind of camo bag. Either real tree, military, or just solid drab color. Its very popular here this year. 

My only thing is, make sure its well made, blend in with what you normally see on a daily basis, and has enough storage for all your needs.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't really wear camo, when I do it is usually the full deal, ghillie suit, blinds, etc.
However properly used, camo WORKS, a person in camo is not an easy target for a sniper, pretty much any solid colour would be worse (coming from someone who typically wears solid colours). If the mentioned sniper in the trees isn't camouflaged then a prepared individual would have a good chance of spotting them, snipers were among the first to use camo.

The general public associates camo with; hunters, military, survivalists, ******** = armed individuals. Imo most people would look for softer targets, camo would not be a detriment over typical clothing in most cases. Anyone dumb enough to target someone who might be prepared for it is probably not going to be much of a threat. Typically though, bad guys go after those least able to defend themselves.


----------



## RJJackson (Sep 28, 2012)

I have to admit that wearing and using camo inside an urban area during or following a serious event would literally be screaming, "I'm prepared, please come and try to take my stuff." 

That being said, someone will now reply and say something like 'let them try'. The whole point about camo inside an urban area is that you will look like you have your shit squared away and maybe even look like someone operating in an official capacity. 

If you're inside an urban area when the TSHTF, and all you have is your camo BOB, I'd suggest that you have a couple of black plastic garbage bags, some duct tape and a couple of stretch cords aka bungee cords. Cover your nice camo BOB with the plastic bags, toss on some strips of duct tape and wrap the bungee cords over it and you look like someone who scrounged around and slapped something together to make a pack. By doing this you are now camouflaged to look like just another survivor who was lucky enough to be alive and not like a target with a huge 'pick me, pick me' sign.

Once you clear the hot zone, remove all the camo from your camo BOB and move on as planned.


----------



## InfoDude (Nov 10, 2013)

RJJackson said:


> I have to admit that wearing and using camo inside an urban area during or following a serious event would literally be screaming, "I'm prepared, please come and try to take my stuff." That being said, someone will now reply and say something like 'let them try'. The whole point about camo inside an urban area is that you will look like you have your shit squared away and maybe even look like someone operating in an official capacity. If you're inside an urban area when the TSHTF, and all you have is your camo BOB, I'd suggest that you have a couple of black plastic garbage bags, some duct tape and a couple of stretch cords aka bungee cords. Cover your nice camo BOB with the plastic bags, toss on some strips of duct tape and wrap the bungee cords over it and you look like someone who scrounged around and slapped something together to make a pack. By doing this you are now camouflaged to look like just another survivor who was lucky enough to be alive and not like a target with a huge 'pick me, pick me' sign. Once you clear the hot zone, remove all the camo from your camo BOB and move on as planned.


Also when it comes to clothing look at the 5.11 store, many good items that can be worn normally like hoodies and their cargo pants etc. their tactical trainers are really comfortable and durable.


----------



## AfleetAlex (Nov 8, 2013)

InfoDude said:


> Also when it comes to clothing look at the 5.11 store, many good items that can be worn normally like hoodies and their cargo pants etc. their tactical trainers are really comfortable and durable.


Uhhh no. Stay away from 5.11
Do you want to BE a survivalist, or LOOK like one?
Anyone I spot wearing anything 5.11 has more ammo than me, and is now my target. I'm a very peaceful person, so if I'm thinking that, those worse than me are already taking you down.


----------



## AfleetAlex (Nov 8, 2013)

RJJackson said:


> I have to admit that wearing and using camo inside an urban area during or following a serious event would literally be screaming, "I'm prepared, please come and try to take my stuff." That being said, someone will now reply and say something like 'let them try'. The whole point about camo inside an urban area is that you will look like you have your shit squared away and maybe even look like someone operating in an official capacity. If you're inside an urban area when the TSHTF, and all you have is your camo BOB, I'd suggest that you have a couple of black plastic garbage bags, some duct tape and a couple of stretch cords aka bungee cords. Cover your nice camo BOB with the plastic bags, toss on some strips of duct tape and wrap the bungee cords over it and you look like someone who scrounged around and slapped something together to make a pack. By doing this you are now camouflaged to look like just another survivor who was lucky enough to be alive and not like a target with a huge 'pick me, pick me' sign. Once you clear the hot zone, remove all the camo from your camo BOB and move on as planned.


You Sir, are very smart.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I have to agree in a urban environment it might be best to look like a bag lady or bum nobody out to get stuff is gonna pay em no mind in fact people tend to look away and try to pretend they DON'T see em. perfect situational camoflage. That said when I have to go to the city my GHB is in a hunters camoflage fanny pack of course that can be pretty easily hidden under a shirt or jacket. or even get a trash bag out of it and carry in that. I can tell ya likely I would figure what direction to go to get out of the urban area the fastest and regardless of what way home is I"d go that way till I was out of the urban area for two resons ONE I figure it to get far worse far faster and two I"m just not at all comfortable in a city, call me a hick or a hayseed but I just am not comfortable there.


----------



## AfleetAlex (Nov 8, 2013)

My GHB:









Doesn't get more Grey Man than that.


----------



## mountainjock (Oct 21, 2011)

I must have posted the wrong link to the bag. This is the correct picture of the bag: http://www.511tactical.com/rush-12-backpack.html
It's not camo. Tactical, yes, but easily disguised depending what environment I am in. I apologize for the confusion.


----------



## AfleetAlex (Nov 8, 2013)

mountainjock said:


> I must have posted the wrong link to the bag. This is the correct picture of the bag: http://www.511tactical.com/rush-12-backpack.html It's not camo. Tactical, yes, but easily disguised depending what environment I am in. I apologize for the confusion.


You spent $100 on a bag you're going to...disguise?

Boy, they roped you all the way in. Lol.

I could have found you a Grey Man bag, gotten you a dehydrator and 1 months worth of carrots, onions and celery put away, for what you paid for your that bag.

At least you didn't buy the $240 bag.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

AfleetAlex said:


> My GHB:
> 
> View attachment 7115
> 
> ...


Nothing says "Take my stuff I am easy prey!" quite like Abercrombie & Fitch. There are places I wouldn't want to walk today with someone wearing something like that, dangerous areas, wilderness areas, anywhere a person might have to walk a significant distance



mountainjock said:


> I must have posted the wrong link to the bag. This is the correct picture of the bag: http://www.511tactical.com/rush-12-backpack.html
> It's not camo. Tactical, yes, but easily disguised depending what environment I am in. I apologize for the confusion.


They make quality stuff. Is "tactical" overrated, maybe at one time, now people make derogatory statements about it all the time without thinking. I always hear these comments from people who are about as far removed from actual survival as possible. When it comes to something like a bag you might have to depend on, quality and utility matters.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

AfleetAlex said:


> You spent $100 on a bag you're going to...disguise?
> 
> Boy, they roped you all the way in. Lol.
> 
> ...


yep, the junior member knows the only way everyone should be, all the time.. 

Does your system work for you, for what you expect to encounter, for what you feel you might face in your specific AO? If so, then it works, and no 'expert' should be looking down their nose at you.

If I had the money, id have much nicer packs as part of my systems, and a few more pairs of 5.11 taclites because they are in fact quite functional and durable for me and for the things i like to do. My systems are limited by my finances, and im ok with that, helps me focus more on skills anyway 

What Ive learned so far, is that skills are more important than stuff, and whatever route you choose to go, think it out and have logical experience verified/verifiable thought processes behind how you choose to integrate whatever systems you go with.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

AfleetAlex said:


> My GHB:
> 
> View attachment 7115
> 
> ...


The big fat Hollister label would make you a target as someone with money.

Thank the Lord I have a simple Eastpak bag I used in high school (decades ago). Now THAT is the way to go.


----------



## mountainjock (Oct 21, 2011)

inkfight:I am sure everyone has a favorite brand/pack/something else they use for a BOB or GHB, and that's probably a good thing. Different people, different tastes, different situations, and different packs and bags for everyone!!! WOW! COOL! As a person that does a lot of climbing, hiking, backpacking etc. I learned long ago there is no "one pack that does everything". I buy packs based on use, fit, and durability among other things (not necessarily price, you get what you pay for most of the time). I have a pack for mountain biking, cragging (sport climbing), alpine climbing, multi-pitch climbing, backpacking, winter camping, and a few packs that just found their way into my gear room, and you know what? I use them ALL, EVERY YEAR. Do I spoil myself from time to time with a piece of gear that I like but COULD do with out? Heck yeah! But then I use the crap out of it! People gave me a hard time about how much I spent on my bike, but then saw what I rode, and how often and they shut up really quick. This bag and it's contents are not going to sit in the corner of the bed in my truck for years. It's going to get USED. A LOT. In a few months it's not going to be a nice new snappy tactical bag sticking out like a sore thumb, it's going to be faded, dirty, and kinda beat up, like the rest of my gear. 
I am curious as to why people think I will be starting out in an urban setting. Also, if the only thing people are talking about is my pack style, I guess the stuff I have inside (the stuff that really matters) is adequate??? That's the way it sounds to me anyways (I know I have a ways to go, but just saying). It seems some don't mind my pack, Cool! Some hate it and I'M GONNA DIE!!! and that's cool. I'll take the criticism, but I like my pack. It's not necessarily the pack, but what is in it, and what is in my head that matter's most.:kiss:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

AfleetAlex said:


> You spent $100 on a bag you're going to...disguise?
> 
> Boy, they roped you all the way in. Lol.
> 
> ...


A cheap bag be just that, a cheap bag. It ain't gonna put up with any abuse an gonna fail when ya need it most. Buy quality er ferget it.

Anybody after shtf with a pack is gonna be a target fer somebody cause there gonna wan't what ya got no mater what it be. Yer either gonna be situationally aware an aware a yer surrondins er yer gonna be dog bait.

It ain't gonna be a book, a game er some prep show on tv, gonna be the real deal an some folks ain't gotta clue what a war zone it's gonna be.


----------



## hillbilly1 (Dec 23, 2008)

Best store for preppers in N C is Goodwill. Bags an clothes nobody wants sold fer a buck or so.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

The movie "The Good, the Bad and the Ugly"

The Good & Ugly were "self employed mercenaries" trying to blend in by wearing CAS uniforms. Yep the approaching Cavalry were wearing gray too so all is good. Until the Cavalry brushed the trail dust off of their blue uniforms.

Camo or civilian? Time of day or when? Clipboard so you look official or running shoes? Flip a coin and make your best judgement because it may be your last decision.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

To Geek999's "what are you preparing for question" I would suggest that while the Doomsday Prepper question is facile, it also has some merits insofar as considering what situations are most likely for you personally and planning for those and building from there. And so your answer: EVERYTHING, though correct, misses the point of the question. What is most likely to drive you from your house, and cause you to bug-out.

Most likely statistically would be either a storm or a fire, however these are localize events and most likely would not result in you walking long distances.

For the most likely disaster scenarios:

Food, cloths (particularly rain gear), prescription meds, and one thing that I often see missing from BOBs, MONEY, would all be core items. It would after all be REALLY embarrassing to have the coolest TEOTWAWKI BOB and not have the means to pay for a hotel room or buy a tank of gas if the plastic in your wallet didn't work. (Personally I keep three bills of every denomination for emergencies).

Another thing people forget to include in their BOB is a telephone contact list, I mean is it unthinkable that you survive but forget you cellphone?

Finally for this fist level of disaster I have a USB drive with scans of all my important documents and credit cards. I also keep PDFs of maps, and all sorts of manuals that I have downloaded.

In contrast, if you are talking about real SHTF events and not just natural disasters then many of those other prepps are more important...but don't underestimate the value of non-shtf disaster prepps. God knows how long after a TEOTWAWKI situation sheeple will still trade priceless goods like food, ammo, and fuel for useless greenbacks... And you never know if its really TEOTWAWKI and you can throw away all your legal documents and embrace a world WROL...



mountainjock said:


> Tell me if this is ridiculous- I was thinking of having my bag in my truck at all times, and her's in her car at all times. Plus each of us having a duffle with clothes boots etc. That way is something happens we can change and grab the BOB. So that is four separate bags, plus one for our four legged friend for a total of five bags. It seems like alot to tote around, but it also seems, to me anyways, a decent plan.


Regarding the storage of your BOB in the car... I do it, sort of, but have modified my approach. I had my own little personal SHTF with my BOB two years back, when some theives broke into my car and stole my BOB. Thankfully my insurance is very generous and replaced everything less a $100 deductable, but the real problem was the opsec danger.

I had my BOB packed with most of the stuff you mentioned just like I was a doomsday prepper... and so now some punk kids or druggies know something is up, as does my insurance company andthe police who I had to notify and provide with an inventory of the missing goods (for the insurance) and particularly because there was a weapon stolen...

As a result my fully packed bag only goes in the car when I am more than 20 miles from home, and in its place I have several smaller bags with assorted gear that has been carefully sanitized so as not to create too blatantly the profile of a prepper.


----------



## hitman3872 (Oct 21, 2013)

Mine and my wife's BOBs are just plain Jane heavy duty duffle bags from walmart for the urban part. And supplied pretty simply also. Not much in them just about 48 hrs worth the food and water clothes some first aide and ammo. Like I said simple. We just have to get 15 miles away and have our BO location with more supplies and then a 3rd if needed. Once we leave the house it is for anyone to use. But I highly recommend just the really good cheap duffles.


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

For the non hiker, like me, who wants to build a bag and does not expect to be invited to a cover shoot for outside magazine, my solution was milsurp. Somebody or a group of somebodys thought that these were good bags, without the influence or confusion of having to market them. I aint going up Everest, heck I am not getting out of the truck if possible. The bags are last resort. Cover em with trash bags for the best refugee look. Hopefully mine are really just cool suitcases.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Grimm said:


> The big fat Hollister label would make you a target as someone with money.  Thank the Lord I have a simple Eastpak bag I used in high school (decades ago). Now THAT is the way to go.


 Hollister might make you a target for a 15 year old. Ambercrombie might attract a 17 year old. I doubt its going to make anyone think you have money unless you are taking it to a high school tomorrow. (in which case know that hollister is the knock off Ambercrombie) In terms of SHTF, it would probably make most people think that you like many have lots of useless credit cards but not much in terms of survival or preparedness value. military guys spent hundreds on packs because of specs and reliability. If you think you might get fired on by an Apache, best get a bag with IR specs. If you want lightweight check out REI and some of the backpacking specials. Otherwise just get something that fits all you want to carry and make sure it's durable. Most importantly carry it and adjust it alot. Anyhoo, you will probably go through a number of bags as you change gear and play with ideas over time.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

My point with the question about what you are prepping for is that it influences what goes in a bag in your car. For instance, here in NJ we get blizzards leading to blocked roads in the winter, leading to long johns, warm clothes and boots so you can walk away, but in California I might want a hard hat and some climbing gear in the event of an earthquake.

Context matters.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

A few items I include in my bag are several zip lock plastic bags, a nail clipper with file, a few rubber bands, some tin foil, and about 25 feet of thin stainless steel wire (it really doesn't take much room) and some misc zip ties.


----------



## dustinglodney (Apr 3, 2013)

It is so overwhelming. I have been working on a BOB and GHB and can't figure it what bag I want. The problem is I keep over thinking the whole thing and days and then weeks and now months have gone by and it's not happening yet. It's great that you are doing it.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

dustinglodney said:


> It is so overwhelming. I have been working on a BOB and GHB and can't figure it what bag I want. The problem is I keep over thinking the whole thing and days and then weeks and now months have gone by and it's not happening yet. It's great that you are doing it.


The bag Is less important than what goes in it. Don't get overwhelmed. Just put something cheap together, go car camping, try and subsist out of bag without delving into back up gear In car, and use the experience to refine your bag Into something useful. And have fun with it


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

dustinglodney said:


> It is so overwhelming. I have been working on a BOB and GHB and can't figure it what bag I want. The problem is I keep over thinking the whole thing and days and then weeks and now months have gone by and it's not happening yet. It's great that you are doing it.


Don't overthink it. There is no perfect bag or contents. If your bag winds up with 90% of what you need, you're a lot better off than having no bag and none of what you need.

Just put something together and upgrade it over time as better ideas occur to you.


----------

